

Barley Aims To Be The Absolute Simplest Way To Create And Edit Websites - cdevroe
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/04/barley-launch/

======
LogicX
I've been looking for something like this since spintoapp.com is shutting down
and no longer supported

